# Fruit



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi been a dog owner of Labradors for years & now the proud owner of a cookerpoo Quinn who is five months  

Just wanted to ask about your cockerpoos liking to fruit & veg  Quinn loves any veg & fruit  He goes mad for melon & oranges  I do know that they do say that some fruit EG Grapes are bad for dogs so we don't let him have them, but was just wondering today about others .


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Grapes, raisins, onions, nuts and chocolate are bad for dogs.

Carrots, apples and bananas are good treats.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly loves apples , banana, sweet potatoes (baked) and carrots. I have never given her oranges but I would use caution, because oranges are acidic and can irritate and upset your dog’s stomach. Make sure to never give any rind cause this can be harmful to a dog. A few small slices should be ok. Avocado is bad for dogs and raw garlic, onions and macadamia nuts, chocolate and grapes.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I often have a handful of chopped carrots in my pocket as treats for Dudley, pieces of apple are good but not the pips.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Uh oh, Rufus has been known to eat an entire apple, pips and all! My sister had a banana mad Basset.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bananas, carrots, oranges, satsumas, cherries, mango, passion fruit, cabbage, cauliflower, strawberries, Apple, raspberries most fruit it seems to me!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi loves bananas, watermelon, pineapple, tolerates frozen baby carrots
Beemer and Lexi both love apples and asian pears (very expensive treat when in season)
Beemer hates bananas but will tolerate watermelon but loves carrots

I enjoy that my two have different tastes in fruit and vegetables.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if they are like humans and choose mates based on what fruits and veg they prefer, opposites attract, to maximize the efficacy of the immune system? Come to think of it do wolves even mate for life?


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks so much for all your reply's  Just though I had a strange cockerpoo  he is a strange one when it comes to Banana he will not have the end


----------

